# Used traveller



## decoss (Jul 5, 2011)

aOur theater is looking for a usede traveller and rigging for our stage. Doesa anyone have an idea as to where we might get a deal? I'm not sure of the dimensions, but our procenium is appros 35'w x 18't

We live hand to mouth on donations, so we want something modest.

Help!


----------



## Tex (Jul 5, 2011)

decoss said:


> aOur theater is looking for a usede traveller and rigging for our stage. Doesa anyone have an idea as to where we might get a deal? I'm not sure of the dimensions, but our procenium is appros 35'w x 18't
> 
> We live hand to mouth on donations, so we want something modest.
> 
> Help!


Check with some of the companies in your area who do drapery installations in schools. They will sometimes have old drapes that have been pulled out of a job. They may or may not have up to date fire protection.


----------



## MarshallPope (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not sure of the prices, but you may want to check with rental houses and see if they have any drapes that they have retired from inventory. (Off the top of my head, you could try Rose Brand, Grosh, Kenmark)


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 8, 2011)

Long way from CA to Chgo, but here it is:
Chicago region: Free scenery related stuff, soft goods, & props | Backstage at BackstageJobs.com | Life behind the scenes…


----------

